# Xerox Classic loses sponsor, on hiatus



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

The Xerox Classic has been left off the Nationwide Tour schedule for 2009 after the corporate sponsor decided not to sign a new deal.

Xerox Corp. cited the harsh economic climate that forced it to lay off 3,000 employees in October as reason for ending its sponsorship of the event.

Tournament director Don Jeffries of the Rochester Broadway Theater League, which ran the event and was one of the benefiting charities, informed the PGA Tour that the tournament would have to go on hiatus.

Jeffries said he'll continue to shop for a new title sponsor in hopes the event can return to the Nationwide Tour schedule in 2010.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't think Xerox will be the last one, on any of the tours. Two LPGA events are in jeopardy. Some PGA events are losing sponsors, but they figure to pick up someone else.

Maybe what we need is the government sponsored United States Federal Bailout Open.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think Xerox will be the last one, on any of the tours. Two LPGA events are in jeopardy. Some PGA events are losing sponsors, but they figure to pick up someone else.
> 
> Maybe what we need is the government sponsored United States Federal Bailout Open.


That's a great idea. its a better investment then bailing out Larry Flint. :thumbsup:


----------

